# Tip or Six?



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

One VW Corrado, two kids later means...bye Corrado, hello Allroad. My local So Cal DLR's do not have a 6 speed in stock for me to test drive. The 8 cyl in silver monochromatic paint shows the lines of the car so well makes it gives another excuse for moving to the 8 cyl. Will I regret not getting the 6 speed (2.7)? Anyone...
Michael


----------



## olhouck (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Tip or Six? (petethepug)*

I have a 2004 Allroad with v6 and TipTronic. I tend to prefer a manual shifter but I am very happy with the TipTronic so far. It works well with the turbo . If I compare the Allroad Tip. with my V6 Touareg Tip. I would say that the integration of the trans.software/engine is slightly better on the AllRoad. I regularily used the "S" position on the T-Reg and find it unnecessary to use on the AllRoad. Since I do not have the shift buttons/paddles on the steering column, I find the manual shifting capability of the TipTronic unnatural. Putting the shift buttons on the sterring wheel makes it much better to use. I have only had the AllRoad for a couple of months so I cannot be difinitive on this issue with respect to winter driving.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Tip or Six? (olhouck)*

As much as I vote 6spd, having hands free to address kid issues or not having to shift in socal traffic makes a compelling argument for the slushbox.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Tip or Six? (petethepug)*

While 6-speed 2.7T is a truly enticing engine combo, you won't missed it once you get behind V8's refinement. Plus V8 with Tiptronic makes the car feels more sophiscated than a Biturbo stick shift.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Tip or Six? (A4Jetta)*

i've got a 2.7t Tip and have no problems with it.. i got is specifically because i didnt wanna be on the clutch driving around LA... if i want to go have fun in the mountians with a clutch, i take out one of my bikes... the V8 in the allroad it good, but pretty thirsty from my experence. The tip 2.7t can hold it own with no problem. You shouldnt be disapointed http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

